
ESports Fortnite Player, BreezeAgent Wins $50k in Fortnite Secret Skirmish Event - TimHardwell
The “Secret Skirmish” is an invitational Solo tournament organized by Epic Games and had take placed on February 15, 2019. 100 Players had to compete for a prize pool of $1,000,000 Dollars. Mohamed Bah or BreezeAgent had also been involved in the LAN Event with 99 Other players trying to win a prize pool. The Event had lasted for 2 Days and had 5,000 fans attend to the stage.<p>Epic Games additionally live streamed the event on Twitch and YouTube, Both cumulated 200,000 viewers.<p>Mohamed had come across challenges to be able to win some of the prize pool. Being able to get a victory royale was difficult but he was able to do it and had won $50,000 Dollars on the Solo’s event. Once again though he had grabbed enough eliminations to keep himself in the fight and went towards match three with a tie for first.<p>Mohamed Bah is 16 Year old Professional E-Sports Player. He been competing for 3 years now for games like Fortnite and Black Ops 4. He had called himself BreezeAgent as a Player name. Mohamed Bah usually live streams his game plays on his Twitch verified account with over 25,000 Followers. Mohamed Bah has cumulated with over $60,000 winnings in total of his career.<p>His Social media accounts are on the rise as he had played a game of Fortnite with the famous Twitch streamer ‘Ninja’. Ninja has over 12 Million followers on Twitch and 21 Million Subscribers on YouTube. Mohamed was able to play a game of Fortnite with him and had won a game. Ninja had described him as a ‘talented player’ and grasped him on his Twitch and Instagram @BreezeAgent.
======
TimHardwell
Nice One

